# bought a "Barn Judge" yeaterday...



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

and it was just a few blocks from my house...you just never know where cars are sometimes


...the only time I ever saw this car was once in 1969...I always heard the car existed but I never knew exactly where it was or who owned it for sure....a few days ago, I ran into the original owner by accident at my restaurant...we talked about the Judge for a few minutes and I told her is she ever wanted to sell it, let me know....the next day she called and I went to look at it yesterday, I bought it...it has been parked in a little garage next to her house since 1975....no explanation as to why it was parked for 35 years, or why it was tme to sell

...1 woman owner, 45K miles...

...RAM AIR III 4-spd

...all correct and complete

...possibly a "survivor" candidate

...Friday, it will see the light of day for the first time in 35 years

...more details/pix later


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW! You're a lucky man!! Nice find :cheers


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Damn! That's very cool.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice verdoro green 'vert' too!!


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

You should see if she would write up a couple of paragraphs on its history for you (why did it sit for 35 years?). Offer her $50 or something for typing it up. That 1st owner history would be invaluable if you ever decide to sell it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You just absolutely MADE MY DAY! Congrats! Definately survivor material (They're only original once). LOVE that functional RAM AIR knob under the dash. Pontiacs used to build some cool cars!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

UN-BE-LIVABLE..... ...whenever I find something that's been sitting for decades, it's a totally rotten piece of crap. 
Is she good looking (for her age) and single ?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

...thanx everyone....I am very happy to find the car after all these years and even more happy to see it survived very well...it will be photographed for future restoration reference...all factory markings noteded and photographed...there can't be too many unrestored originals left

...ps...my collection is mostly MOPAR, but I do have another 69 Judge, a 68 GTO cv and a 69 HURST Olds(all original survivor)


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

DAYTONA said:


> and it was just a few blocks from my house...you just never know where cars are sometimes
> 
> 
> ...the only time I ever saw this car was once in 1969...I always heard the car existed but I never knew exactly where it was or who owned it for sure....a few days ago, I ran into the original owner by accident at my restaurant...we talked about the Judge for a few minutes and I told her is she ever wanted to sell it, let me know....the next day she called and I went to look at it yesterday, I bought it...it has been parked in a little garage next to her house since 1975....no explanation as to why it was parked for 35 years, or why it was tme to sell
> ...


WOW!!! That is a great find! 
What are your plans for this car?
You need to video tape that car coming out of the barn. That would be one cool video.
Congrats!


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

revsitup said:


> WOW!!! That is a great find!
> What are your plans for this car?
> You need to video tape that car coming out of the barn. That would be one cool video.
> Congrats!


...probably be kept as a "survivor"


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Unbeleivable find and right next door. 
You are one lucky dude!arty:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> ...probably be kept as a "survivor"


Survivor and driver I hope. You really need a video so I can dream about it. Looks like with a little attention, it could be roadworthy relatively quickly. Of course, who knows what lurks beneath. Still, you lived a dream for many folks.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I gotta ask the million-dollar question.......How much?

Not to be rude. If you don't want to answer, it's cool.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Jstreet said:


> I gotta ask the million-dollar question.......How much?
> 
> Not to be rude. If you don't want to answer, it's cool.


...I paid what she asked, and we were both VERY happyarty:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Fair enough. :cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm VERY impressed. Someday...:rofl:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

What a day for you! Enjoy the sweet ride.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! Lucky you....MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!! :cheers Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Obviously, judging by his other vehicles, and their preservation, the car went to the RIGHT GUY. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

DAYTONA said:


> ...I paid what she asked, and we were both VERY happyarty:


Which translates to "she had no clue of it's true worth and thought she made out like a bandit getting more than she paid new".



geeteeohguy said:


> Obviously, judging by his other vehicles, and their preservation, the car went to the RIGHT GUY. Keep us posted!!


I don't know, Jeff, I think he needs more of a challenge. I suppose I could be nice and offer him my 67 in an even trade......I'll even deliver it for free when I pick up the Judge.......:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, Mitch, the good news is that when you're where you're at with your '67, there's only one way for the project to go: UP. All this restoring has gotten me going, myself. I made up a punch sheet for each GTO, and I've got a LOT of things to do: rear main seal on the '67, rear control arm bushings, dash stuff on the '65, rebuild the lower drivers seat on the '65 (shot springs..looks fine), etc. etc. The thing is, looking at all this work getting done has gotten me MOTIVATED!!


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Which translates to "she had no clue of it's true worth and thought she made out like a bandit getting more than she paid new".
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Daytona, again, congrats. I'm glad you got the car. You sound like a class act to me.
Jeff


----------



## orangestorm (Nov 13, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Well, Mitch, the good news is that when you're where you're at with your '67, there's only one way for the project to go: UP. All this restoring has gotten me going, myself. I made up a punch sheet for each GTO, and I've got a LOT of things to do: rear main seal on the '67, rear control arm bushings, dash stuff on the '65, rebuild the lower drivers seat on the '65 (shot springs..looks fine), etc. etc. The thing is, looking at all this work getting done has gotten me MOTIVATED!!


:lol: Glad to have helped MOTIVATE you.



DAYTONA said:


> ...the reason she sold me the car was because she said I was the first person who had told her the truth about it's value, others had tried to steal it....one recent wannabee buyer had offered her $8K...
> 
> ...I told her about my other Judge, it's value and the expense to get one to that condition....then we looked her car over closely and came up with a number that pleased us both...it was more than MSRP, many times more...I was very happy to deal with such a kind person, she is giving the money to her kids to help them out...the Judge meant nothing to her personally anymore, but what it could do for her family was very touching


It would be very interesting to know the whole story of why she bought it, kept it this long and it no longer has any meaning to her now. I'm always intrigued by things like that.


----------



## SikGoat (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome find! Great car


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> It would be very interesting to know the whole story of why she bought it, kept it this long and it no longer has any meaning to her now. I'm always intrigued by things like that.



...due to some previous medical problems, she has very little memory of buying the car, driving the car or owning it all those years....it is just an old car to her now, no sentimental feeling at all


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Obviously, judging by his other vehicles, and their preservation, the car went to the RIGHT GUY. Keep us posted!!



...thanx for the kind words

...I have quite a few other cars, some restored, some survivors....a couple of my favorite survivor cars in the collection are

...Superbird, 440-6BBL/AT...non restored

...70 Challenger T/A, 340 6-PACK, 4-spd...15K miles, 99% original


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow you have got a really awesome collection. One day I hope to have a garage like yours.

nice barn find(s)


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats they are only orig once!

Where are you located?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

gn300 said:


> Congrats they are only orig once!
> 
> Where are you located?



thanx......

..east central Indiana


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

You seem to have some an interest in chrysler stuff as well .

(not a bad thing)

Have you heard of the 70 yellow hemi cuda that came from Canada with NINE yes 9 miles in the mid 90's?

It went somewhere in the mid west.

Traded for a superbird six pack, 4 speed i think


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

About 25 yrs ago I was the service manager at a local Dodge dealer and some kids came in looking for lower control arms and suspension for a `70 hemi cuda. I asked them were they got the car. They said they got it off the wall at the laundry mat. Some old lady had the add, they went to look at it and grandpa drove it home and didn't like it so he parked it and died a few years later. It had 15 miles on it! It sat for over 10 years before grandma sold it.........for $1,500.00!!!
And these kids lost it and ditched it on a country road and busted up the front end!! I would have been over there with an enclosed trailer, you could have asked any asking price!


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

gn300 said:


> You seem to have some an interest in chrysler stuff as well .
> 
> (not a bad thing)
> 
> ...


...it doesn't sound familiar...I have messed with MOPARS since about 1980, especially e-bodys and winged cars


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmmm.... Those last 2 stories are reminding me of one a friend of mine related to me.

One of his apprentices was cleaning out the family farm and found a '71 Hemi Cuda, along with a crate wrapped in plastic. Apparently the Cuda had only 40 or so miles on it and was in near mint condition. The story goes that when he was born his dad had just bought the car, and decided to store it in the barn for a while and forgot about it.

He got it appraised and was told that the car was worth over half a mil. and that the mystery box was actually some kind of rare OEM racing motor.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> ...thanx for the kind words
> 
> ...I have quite a few other cars, some restored, some survivors....a couple of my favorite survivor cars in the collection are
> 
> ...


Looks like both the T/As are plated. You are driving them!?!?! Superb garage. Charge admission.:cheers


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Ranger01 said:


> Hmmm.... Those last 2 stories are reminding me of one a friend of mine related to me.
> 
> One of his apprentices was cleaning out the family farm and found a '71 Hemi Cuda, along with a crate wrapped in plastic. Apparently the Cuda had only 40 or so miles on it and was in near mint condition. The story goes that when he was born his dad had just bought the car, and decided to store it in the barn for a while and forgot about it.
> 
> He got it appraised and was told that the car was worth over half a mil. and that the mystery box was actually some kind of rare OEM racing motor.


Shoot....That's nothing. A friend of mine has a time machine. He went back originally with $7k and bought a climate controlled warehouse under his dad's name for $3000. He spent the other $3-4k on (put your favorite unbelievable classic car name here) and sold it for a mint about 1.5 years ago. Since then, he has a new classic muscle car every couple weeks or so. I guess it takes some time to keep everything stored right, paying bills in advance, and what not. Plus the time travel has serious jet-lag issues he says. So, he takes a week or so off in between. But he's up to about 20+ mint machines now. Only problem is his father has gotten greedy since they are all in his name. He's working on a fake 1960's ID now to rectify that. :lol:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> Too Many Projects said:
> 
> 
> > Which translates to "she had no clue of it's true worth and thought she made out like a bandit getting more than she paid new".
> ...


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> Shoot....That's nothing. A friend of mine has a time machine. He went back originally with $7k and bought a climate controlled warehouse under his dad's name for $3000. He spent the other $3-4k on (put your favorite unbelievable classic car name here) and sold it for a mint about 1.5 years ago. Since then, he has a new classic muscle car every couple weeks or so. I guess it takes some time to keep everything stored right, paying bills in advance, and what not. Plus the time travel has serious jet-lag issues he says. So, he takes a week or so off in between. But he's up to about 20+ mint machines now. Only problem is his father has gotten greedy since they are all in his name. He's working on a fake 1960's ID now to rectify that. :lol:



Haha, yea. Im probably forgetting/ romanticizing the story a bit b/c I dont remember exactly what happened (it HAS been about 7 years since I last talked to this guy), but the bottom line is he found his dads car, and it was a 70 Hemi Cuda and had a race engine in a crate.

Oh, and can you see if your friend can get me a '67 Black w/ Red int GTO w/ 428RA 4-Spd HT w/ the red fender liners? Thanks! :cheers


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Ranger01 said:


> Haha, yea. Im probably forgetting/ romanticizing the story a bit b/c I dont remember exactly what happened (it HAS been about 7 years since I last talked to this guy), but the bottom line is he found his dads car, and it was a 70 Hemi Cuda and had a race engine in a crate.
> 
> Oh, and can you see if your friend can get me a '67 Black w/ Red int GTO w/ 428RA 4-Spd HT w/ the red fender liners? Thanks! :cheers


No sweat. The great stories (with romanticizing) fuel the dreams of newcommers into the hobby. I loved your story. I'd love to put together a book with pictures and the like. I think it would sell like hotcakes!

P.S. I'll se what my friend can do. He's gotten a little big-headded for me lately. I'm still waiting for my Red/Blk/Blk '68 charger R/T. He swears it will be the next trip once the fake ID is straightened out.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> No sweat. The great stories (with romanticizing) fuel the dreams of newcommers into the hobby. I loved your story. I'd love to put together a book with pictures and the like. I think it would sell like hotcakes!


A book would be awesome, I think we should get togiether and try to find pictures and the like of all the GTO barn finds we see. Then publish it collectively lol.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Why's it have to be a barn find, bringing them back from the dead is damn interesting too!


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> Why's it have to be a barn find, bringing them back from the dead is damn interesting too!


Yea, but it would be better being a book rather than an anthology...

Although.... You bring me to another idea. How about if somehow we get togiether and get all the stories of our GTOs/ Lemans/ Tempest (excluding me, b/c I am severely lacking in the goat dept), from where they came from, all the way to where they are now. Then we could sell it to fund some kind of Website (or something) that has a giant ass list of how-to stuff so people dont have to buy those damn books! -Just an idea... arty:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Ranger01 said:


> A book would be awesome, I think we should get togiether and try to find pictures and the like of all the GTO barn finds we see. Then publish it collectively lol.


With photoshop and your creative thinking....we could be in business. With a very small disclaimer placed non-chalantly of course.:lol:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

xcmac26 said:


> Why's it have to be a barn find, bringing them back from the dead is damn interesting too!


Sure. Barn finds could be Field finds or Mini-Storage Warehouse find or whatever you like. Trouble is, one Resto could actually be a whole book. The dream is to find a near-original car and get it on the road quickly for a reasonable price. I could easily pick up five cars right now needing heavy resto. I'll never find the car that started this thread.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

DAYTONA said:


> ..east central Indiana


I wouldn't give away much more than that. lol. Seems like you have a pretty nice collection. My car usually resides in bloomington. If you take that judge to any shows in the area shoot me a PM, I'm not afraid to drive, and would like to see it in person. I love survivors.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Jstreet said:


> Sure. Barn finds could be Field finds or Mini-Storage Warehouse find or whatever you like. Trouble is, one Resto could actually be a whole book. The dream is to find a near-original car and get it on the road quickly for a reasonable price. I could easily pick up five cars right now needing heavy resto. I'll never find the car that started this thread.


...not that it really even makes much difference, but to me a barn/garage find is a car that was perceived to be worth keeping at a certain point in it it's earlier days...it was deemed important, valuable or sentimental to the owner, enough so that it was given a PLACE to spend the years in relative safety from the elements...covered, hidden, preserved for a future time

...other cars left in fields used up are equally as important to the hobby, but maybe didn't receive the care, or the owners didn't care for them enough to preserve the car and it's history

...some "barn cars" are nothing special from a collector standpoint, while some cars found languishing in a field under a tree may be the rarest of the rare....their fate is all in the hands of the owner

...I had been searching for this Judge for about 25 years, talked about it with a friend just a few days before it "appeared"...I have lucked into a few other barn cars thru the years, each time thinking "there can't be any more"

pix...headed to a new home and a new life, first time out of the driveway since 1975


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Tri-Power said:


> I wouldn't give away much more than that. lol. Seems like you have a pretty nice collection. My car usually resides in bloomington. If you take that judge to any shows in the area shoot me a PM, I'm not afraid to drive, and would like to see it in person. I love survivors.



...probably have it at the New Castle Car Show in June...hope to have it on it's feet by then...that would be it's first car show ever, and what a better place than it's hometown


----------



## Fastback (Apr 14, 2009)

June!? Of '09?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Fastback said:


> June!? Of '09?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

...guess I'll have to talk to Ken


----------



## classic_car_fan (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow! I have been following this thread through the weekend, and I don't know if I'm supposed to be jealous of your "barn" find, or your garage? Just goes to show that being honest can have it's rewards.

I agree with the rest in this thread that you need to document the history of the car. My favorite cars at auto shows are the ones that have a story to it, and sometimes have the restoration photos along the way. They stand out from the rest.

Good luck on that Judge, and it looks like it won't take much to get it running within a few months, just in time for summer! Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> ...not that it really even makes much difference, but to me a barn/garage find is a car that was perceived to be worth keeping at a certain point in it it's earlier days...it was deemed important, valuable or sentimental to the owner, enough so that it was given a PLACE to spend the years in relative safety from the elements...covered, hidden, preserved for a future time
> 
> ...other cars left in fields used up are equally as important to the hobby, but maybe didn't receive the care, or the owners didn't care for them enough to preserve the car and it's history
> 
> ...some "barn cars" are nothing special from a collector standpoint, while some cars found languishing in a field under a tree may be the rarest of the rare....their fate is all in the hands of the owner


:agree However, some "barn finds" may not have been deemed important, just impotent. The owners may or may not have cared or a special set of circumstances caused the car to sit there. (IE.. Death in family, unclear title, unability to fix..etc) Those types have most likely been sold by now. Your seller was the person whom you describe in the first paragraph. She was waiting for you. The stars lined up and 25 years later, you two made it happen. Like soul-mates... Sorta. :lol:

Like the pic...I cant believe the tires held air.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't wait to see a full set of pictures. You don't hear of many finds like this these days.


----------



## Fastback (Apr 14, 2009)

Dropped the fuel tank out of the "barn judge" today, unbelievable! When I looked down the filler neck a few days ago, I couldn't believe how clean the inside of it was. Also, I was amazed that there was still fuel in the tank. Today, after breaking one of the rusty strap bolts and several minutes wrestling the other one off, I got the tank out and pulled the sending unit out. It was in perfect shape. The inside of the tank looks brand new! I drained about 5 gallons of fuel out and it had a red tint to it but was very clear. If I remember correctly, wasn't Sunoco 260 red? I removed the spark plugs last night and looked in the cylinders with a scope. They all looked pretty clean with only some light surface rust in some areas. I shot some Blaster in them, going to let it set for a few days before we try to turn it over. I'll try to post some pictures in the next few days. Later, Doug


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Fastback said:


> Dropped the fuel tank out of the "barn judge" today, unbelievable! When I looked down the filler neck a few days ago, I couldn't believe how clean the inside of it was. Also, I was amazed that there was still fuel in the tank. Today, after breaking one of the rusty strap bolts and several minutes wrestling the other one off, I got the tank out and pulled the sending unit out. It was in perfect shape. The inside of the tank looks brand new! I drained about 5 gallons of fuel out and it had a red tint to it but was very clear. If I remember correctly, wasn't Sunoco 260 red? I removed the spark plugs last night and looked in the cylinders with a scope. They all looked pretty clean with only some light surface rust in some areas. I shot some Blaster in them, going to let it set for a few days before we try to turn it over. I'll try to post some pictures in the next few days. Later, Doug



arty:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Fastback said:


> 5 gallons of fuel out and it had a red tint to it but was very clear. If I remember correctly, wasn't Sunoco 260 red?


More red or pink? Leaded gas went red when unleaded came out, which was clear. Super unleaded went to a kind of pink. I'd be willing to bet it had leaded gas in there, showing how long it's been sitting.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> More red or pink? Leaded gas went red when unleaded came out, which was clear. Super unleaded went to a kind of pink. I'd be willing to bet it had leaded gas in there, showing how long it's been sitting.



...the car was parked in 1972, driven a little in 1975 to get new tires installed and then parked again until last week....it has been driven about 50 miles since 1972...


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Honesty and integraty is a ure way to get through the door when you find or hear of the "barn find" but it seams you have been researching and looking for this car for a long time .

Glad it is stabled with such a fine collection.

Thats how my buddy got a 1 of 1 71 gto conv with 43,000 miles on it in 1989!

He drove it home!

With lots of paper work.

Every barn find has a story.. thats what makes this hobby great!

I think the hemi cuda went to the mid west somewhere.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Fastback said:


> Dropped the fuel tank out of the "barn judge" today, unbelievable! When I looked down the filler neck a few days ago, I couldn't believe how clean the inside of it was. Also, I was amazed that there was still fuel in the tank. Today, after breaking one of the rusty strap bolts and several minutes wrestling the other one off, I got the tank out and pulled the sending unit out. It was in perfect shape. The inside of the tank looks brand new! I drained about 5 gallons of fuel out and it had a red tint to it but was very clear. If I remember correctly, wasn't Sunoco 260 red? I removed the spark plugs last night and looked in the cylinders with a scope. They all looked pretty clean with only some light surface rust in some areas. I shot some Blaster in them, going to let it set for a few days before we try to turn it over. I'll try to post some pictures in the next few days. Later, Doug


Great. This has the makings of a long-running thread. I'm sure many will be tuned in for the pictures.:cheers

Any indication of the build sheet on top of the tank? I know sometimes they were put there.


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Daytona Doug any interest in the 1979 chrysler 300 that came from The Walter P. Chrysler museum

It ended up not far from me with 295 miles on it !

Not a barn find but a great addition .


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

gn300 said:


> Hey Daytona Doug any interest in the 1979 chrysler 300 that came from The Walter P. Chrysler museum
> 
> It ended up not far from me with 295 miles on it !
> 
> Not a barn find but a great addition .


...no great interest...it will be a great find for someone with a love for those cars


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Jstreet said:


> Great. This has the makings of a long-running thread. I'm sure many will be tuned in for the pictures.:cheers
> 
> Any indication of the build sheet on top of the tank? I know sometimes they were put there.



tank is out....no sign of a build sheet...I did get the PHS file on the car


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

base price/69 GTO CPE........$3156.00

options include...

4-spd..............$184.80
radio-P/B..........$ 61.09
belts-deluxe......$ 12.64
console............$ 55.82
pwr steering......$105.32
tinted glass.......$ 36.86
SAF-T-TR-HD....$ 63.19
mirror, remote....$ 10.53
hood tach.........$ 63.19
rallye ga & cl.....$ 50.55
Pwr Disc...........$ 64.25
THE JUDGE........$337.02

shipping............$ 52.75 

MSRP........................................$4254.01

and back in 1969, making about $2.75 per hour, a Judge was a very expensive car for me, unaffordable...I ordered a new 69 Chevelle 396/375 cv....I left off every option I could to be able to buy it, it even had a manual cv top.....those were fun days though


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> tank is out....no sign of a build sheet...I did get the PHS file on the car


Well, you still have under the back seat, inside passenger side rear B-post, under the carpet, above the glove-box, and under the passenger front seat to check. I can't think of any other places they were stuffed. I'm sure you will find it if you go looking.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> base price/69 GTO CPE........$3156.00
> 
> options include...
> 
> ...


A '69 396 convertible Chevelle is a darn sweet ride even with the manual top. The front grille/headlight bezels mixed with the front fender treatment on the surround is very well done IMO. Here's a beauty:


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Jstreet said:


> A '69 396 convertible Chevelle is a darn sweet ride even with the manual top. The front grille/headlight bezels mixed with the front fender treatment on the surround is very well done IMO. Here's a beauty:


...didn't take many pix in the old days...


...I owned the car for 18 months and put over 70K miles on it commuting to work and cruising all night...2 engines, several sets of tires, 1 major accident, repainted another color(Steel Cities Gray)

....Uncle Sam wanted a few good men, but apparently ran short and took me too...the Chevelle had to go...a friend of mine saw it at a junkyard about a year later, it was in a stack of crushed cars


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> ...didn't take many pix in the old days...
> 
> 
> ...I owned the car for 18 months and put over 70K miles on it commuting to work and cruising all night...2 engines, several sets of tires, 1 major accident, repainted another color(Steel Cities Gray)
> ...


Nice nostalgic pic. What year did your friend see it in the junkyard? Seems the car had a short lifespan. Ironic for a convertible.... and a shame.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Jstreet said:


> Nice nostalgic pic. What year did your friend see it in the junkyard? Seems the car had a short lifespan. Ironic for a convertible.... and a shame.


...I bought the Chevelle new in May 69, a couple of weeks before I graduated from high school...3 weeks later I was rear ended and nearly destroyed the car...the other car was torn in half....the Chevelle was repaired...I had a few other occurences (scrapes and bumps) with the car including a fan blade coming thru the hood...it was repainted and repaired in the winter/spring of 71....I never got to see it finished, I was in the USAF by then...I lived in China for 18 months and a buddy wrote me in 1972 he had seen it in a junkyard in Muncie In. in a stack of crushed cars (he recognized the paint color), not far from my home...no idea what brought it's final demise

... I commutted over 120 miles a day in the car, never saw a day it didn't run well over 100 mph...while I owned it it was raced daily/nightly and cruised to death....


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

the "Barn Judge".....after sitting for 35 years, 30 days from pick up in the garage to driving on the street....

...new pix soon


----------



## DropTop (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Daytona Doug! (AKA: Barn Boy)

What's the deal? It's been almost a month since your last thread and still no pictures? Come on man! Hey, also how about some info and pictures of that 68 GTO. I have exactly the same car. If you check out the picture thread, it is the first thread. Is yours a 4 speed, 3 speed or auto. How long have you had it! What a fine herd of machines! Good for you! Smart and honest! Wow, that's rare today!

Take Care! Keep us up to date.
DropTop - Scott


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

DAYTONA said:


> and it was just a few blocks from my house...you just never know where cars are sometimes
> 
> 
> ...the only time I ever saw this car was once in 1969...I always heard the car existed but I never knew exactly where it was or who owned it for sure....a few days ago, I ran into the original owner by accident at my restaurant...we talked about the Judge for a few minutes and I told her is she ever wanted to sell it, let me know....the next day she called and I went to look at it yesterday, I bought it...it has been parked in a little garage next to her house since 1975....no explanation as to why it was parked for 35 years, or why it was tme to sell
> ...


Woww. I wish I could find some nice barn finds.
But then again I dont exactly have the money.

Nice ride!


----------



## Cmvr06 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow...what a wonderful find. You are really lucky!


----------

